# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Աղ. օգո՞ւտ, թե՞ վնաս

## Հինատա

Համաձայն ե՞ք այն խոսքին, թե աղը սպիտակ մահ է:

----------


## Հայուհի

> Համաձայն ե՞ք այն խոսքին, թե աղը սպիտակ մահ է:


Դե շաքարավազն էլա սպիտակ մահ... Ամեն ինչ պետք ա չափի մեջ օգտագործել :Smile:

----------

Jarre (15.05.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

Աղի պակասը չլրացնելու դեպքում ողնաշարի մկանների դող է առաջանում։ Փորձերը ցույց են տվել, որ աղից ամբողջովին զրկված շունն ապրում է միայն մի քանի շաբաթ։ Աղին փոխարինող ոչինչ չկա, ինչպես և ջրին։ Աղի ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջը մարդու մոտ մեծ չէ՝ օրական 10 գրամ, սակայն ամենահամեղ կերակուրն անգամ առանց աղի անհամ է։

----------

Gayl (19.06.2010), Meme (16.06.2010), Աթեիստ (16.05.2010), Հայուհի (16.06.2010), Ձայնալար (16.06.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Եթե աղ ասելով նկատի ունեք NaCl,ապա անվնաս եւ օգտակար է չափի մեջ :Smile: ,այն օրգանիզմում չի մնում,արագ հեռանում է,բացի այդ *Նատրիումը* համարվում է գլխավոր միկրոէլեմենտը մկանների համար,եթե աղը վնաս է,ապա բոլոր բժիշկները հիմար են,քանի որ բոլոր ներերակային սրսկումները լուծում են աղաջրի լուծույթի մեջ հետո նոր սրսկում :Cool: 




> Համաձայն ե՞ք այն խոսքին, թե աղը սպիտակ մահ է:


Եթե աղը սպիտակ մահն է,ապա կոկան անկյունում ջղային ծխում է :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (02.03.2012), Jarre (15.05.2010), Lord (17.05.2010), My World My Space (15.05.2010), VisTolog (15.05.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Էլիզե (19.06.2010), Միքո (15.05.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

Աղն անհրաժեշտ է օրգանիզմում ճիշտ նյութափոխանակության համար։ Առանց աղի խաթարվում է մարդու նորմալ կենսագործունեությունը։ Աղի քաղցը կործանարար է թե՛ մարդու, թե՛ կենդանիների համար։ Ամերիկացի գիտնականները հաշվել են, որ կերակրի աղն ունի 14000 կիրառություն: Գոյություն ունի աղի օգտագործման ևս մեկ անսովոր եղանակ. ԱՄՆ—ի Նյու—Յորք նահանգի Իտակու քաղաքից դեպի օդանավակայան տանող խճուղին այժմ «աղուղի» է։ Այն պատված է աղի բլոկներով և 20 տարում մաշվելու նշաններ ցույց չի տվել։

----------


## Չամիչ

Ես աղակեր եմ, անգամ վարունգը կամ պոմիդորը առանց աղի ուտելու դեպքում համ չեմ առնում:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես, համարում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ ինդիվիդուալ բնույթ է կրում, ամեն ինչ կախված է մարդու օրգանիզմի անհատական ֆիզիոլոգիական կառուցվածքից: Մեկը կարող է ուտելիքի մեջ բռով աղ լցնել, իսկ մյուսին այդ նույն չափաքանակը կարող է սպանել: Կարծում եմ, ընդհանուր չափանիշներով առաջնորդվելը այս դեպքում սխալ է:

----------


## Հինատա

> Ես աղակեր եմ, անգամ վարունգը կամ պոմիդորը առանց աղի ուտելու դեպքում համ չեմ առնում:
> :


Ես նույնպես, անգամ հացն եմ աղով ուտում:

----------


## Հինատա

Ե՞րբ մարդն առաջին անգամ աղ ճաշակեց, որտե՞ղ եւ ինչպե՞ս, ոչ ոք չգիտի (խոսքն, իհարկե, բոլորիս հայտնի կերակրի աղի մասին է)։ Հնարավոր է, որ նախամարդը նկատել է, թե ինչպես վայրի կենդանին սպիտակ քար է լիզում ու, հետևելով նրա օրինակին, ինքը նույնպես ճաշակել և ճանաչել է աղը։
Մարդիկ աղահանքերը որոնել և շահագործել են հնագույն ժամանակներից ի վեր։ Հին աշխարհում աղ ստանալու համար գոլորշիացնում էին ծովի ջուրը։ Կենտրոնական Աֆրիկայի բնակիչների համար աղն անհիշելի ժամանակներից ի վեր ծառայել է որպես ապրանքափոխանակության միավոր։ Որոշ երկրներում աղն ավելի թանկ է գնահատվել, քան երկաթը և արծաթը։ Հայտնի է, որ Կեսարի բանակում զինվորների աշխատավարձը տրվում էր աղով։

----------

Freeman (02.03.2012), Gayl (19.06.2010), Yevuk (15.05.2010), Ձայնալար (16.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես նույնպես, անգամ հացն եմ աղով ուտում:


Երևի դրա համար էլ էդպես եռանդով պաշտպանում ես աղը, չէ՞։  :Jpit:  
Եթե դու հացն էլ ես աղով ուտում, ուրեմն ամենայն հավանականությամբ ընդհանուր առմամբ չափից դուրս շատ ես աղ ընդունում, իսկ դա հաստատ լավ չի։

Ցավոք, էն գլխից սովորում ենք շատ աղ օգտագործելուն, հետո էլ դժվար է լինում պակասեցնելը։ Իսկ այն, որ առանց աղի ուտելիքներն անհամ են, ակնհայտորեն միֆ է, քանի որ դա միմիայն սովորության հարց է։ Ճիշտ հակառակը. ուտելիքների իսկական համը մարդ առնում է, երբ սովորում է առանց աղի ուտել դրանք։ Դրանում անձամբ համոզվելու առիթ ունեցել եմ։ Թեև երբեք էլ առանձնապես աղակեր չեմ եղել, օրինակ՝ բանջարեղենը երբեք էլ աղով չեմ կերել, բայց մի շրջան փորձել եմ ընդհանրապես աղ չօգտագործել, նույնիսկ ճաշերի մեջ։ Ճիշտ է, սկզբում շատ դժվար էր. բոլոր ճաշերն անհամ էին թվում ու մի կերպ էի ուտում, բայց հետո քիչ–քիչ ընտելացա, ու սկսեցի ճաշերի իսկական համն զգալ։ Իսկ աղով ուտելիս մենք էդ իսկական համն ինչ–որ չափով բթացնում ենք, փաստորեն, ու ինչքան շատ ենք աղ ավելացնում, էնքան քիչ ենք զգում իսկական համը։ Բայց դե մեր քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում դժվար է քո ուզած չափով աղ ընդունելը։ Հյուր ես, գնում, ինչ–որ սնվելավայրեր ես այցելում, որտեղ քեզ մատուցում են իրենց ուզած չափով աղով համեմված ուտեստներ, ու եթե նման դեպքերը շատ են, արդեն կամա թե ակամա մարդ սկսում է սովորում է աղի հենց այդ չափաքանակին, իսկ դա կարող է և չափից շատ լինել։

Իսկ աղի վնասների մասին շատ վաղուց հայտնի է, ու չեմ կարծում, թե ես հիմա Ամերիկա եմ հայտնագործելու, եթե ասեմ, որ վնասակար է։ Եթե առաջնորդվենք «ամեն ինչի չափից շատն էլ վնաս է» սկզբունքով, ուրեմն պիտի ցանկացած վնասակար բան օգտագործենք՝ իբր աշխատելով բայց չափի մեջ մնալ, իսկ չափն անցնելը, ինչպես գիտենք, հիմնականում շատ դժվար է նկատել. մի քիչ, մի քիչ, ու մեկ էլ մի օր կհայտնաբերես, որ վաղուց արդեն չափն անցել ես, էն էլ ահավոր շատ... Ու կարող է արդեն ուշ լինել։ 

Շատ մարդիկ առանց գիտակցելու չարաշահում են աղը (հաճախ չեն նկատում չափն անցնելը կամ ի սկզբանե չեն իմանում՝ որն է թույլատրելի չափը), իսկ աղի չարաշահումը կարող է հանգեցնել մի շարք հիվանդությունների ու առողջական խնդիրների, ինչպիսիք են կաթվածը, արյան բարձր ճնշումը, սրտանոթային հիվանդությունները և այլ բարդություններ։ 

Ես, օրինակ, ներկայումս աշխատում եմ միայն ծովի աղ եմ օգտագործել (յոդացված), առնվազն իմ տանը, քանի որ այն շատ ավելի օգտակար է։ Ուղղակի Հայաստանում, հաշվի առնելով, որ օրգանիզմի համար անհրաժեշտ յոդ ստանալը շատ դժվար է, իսկ աղը, որպես կանոն, յոդացված է լինում, այն, փաստորեն, յոդի գրեթե միակ աղբյուրն է, էդ առումով աղից լրիվ հրաժարվելը սխալ կլինի։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում պետք է ձգտել հնարավորինս քիչ օգտագործել. հատկապես եթե աղակեր եք, դժվար թե հասնեք նրան, որ չափից քիչ ստանք աղ ու դրա պատճառով վնաս կրեք։

----------

Yevuk (15.05.2010), Մինա (05.07.2013)

----------


## Հինատա

> Երևի դրա համար էլ էդպես եռանդով պաշտպանում ես աղը, չէ՞։


 Ճիշտ նկատեցիր:
Ես բազմիցս փորձել եմ աղ քիչ օգտագործել, երկու օր անհամ ճաշեր էի ուտում, բայց ցավոք չդիմացա:
Ես նույնպես գիտեմ այնպիսի մարդկանց որոնք այդպես սկսել են քիչ օգտագործել աղը,որից մեկը քույրս է:Նաև գիտեմ աղի վնասակար հատկությունները, բայց ինչպես ասում են հոգեբանները «ամեն ինչ ներշնչանքից է  գալիս,այդ թվում հիվանդությունները»: :Smile:

----------

DavitH (16.05.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ճիշտ նկատեցիր:
> Ես բազմիցս փորձել եմ աղ քիչ օգտագործել, երկու օր անհամ ճաշեր էի ուտում, բայց ցավոք չդիմացա:
> Ես նույնպես գիտեմ այնպիսի մարդկանց որոնք այդպես սկսել են քիչ օգտագործել աղը,որից մեկը քույրս է:Նաև գիտեմ աղի վնասակար հատկությունները, բայց ինչպես ասում են հոգեբանները «ամեն ինչ ներշնչանքից է  գալիս,այդ թվում հիվանդությունները»:


Էդ շատ վնասակար մխիթարանք է։ Ամեն ինչ չի, որ ներշնչանքից է գալիս։ Շատերն իսկի տեղյակ էլ չեն լինում, որ վնասակար է, կամ որ իրենք չափն անցնում են, բայց, մեկ է, վնասում է։
Իհարկե, ներշնչելն էլ իր հերթին է նպաստում, ինչ խոսք, բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ եթե չներշնչես, ուրեմն ոչ մի վնաս չի տա։ Ամեն դեպքում լավ կլինի՝ փորձես պակասեցնել, թեկուզ որոշ ժամանակ անհամությանը մի կերպ դիմանալով, հավատա, դա անվերջ չի շարունակվի, կարճ ժամանակ անց կսովորես, ու ոչ միայն էլ անհամ չի թվա, այլև շատ համով կլինի։  :Wink:

----------


## Հինատա

> Էդ շատ վնասակար մխիթարանք է։ Ամեն ինչ չի, որ ներշնչանքից է գալիս։ Շատերն իսկի տեղյակ էլ չեն լինում, որ վնասակար է, կամ որ իրենք չափն անցնում են, բայց, մեկ է, վնասում է։
> Իհարկե, ներշնչելն էլ իր հերթին է նպաստում, ինչ խոսք, բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ եթե չներշնչես, ուրեմն ոչ մի վնաս չի տա։ Ամեն դեպքում լավ կլինի՝ փորձես պակասեցնել, թեկուզ որոշ ժամանակ անհամությանը մի կերպ դիմանալով, հավատա, դա անվերջ չի շարունակվի, կարճ ժամանակ անց կսովորես, ու ոչ միայն էլ անհամ չի թվա, այլև շատ համով կլինի։


Նորից կփորձեմ :Smile:

----------


## Մանուլ

Աղակեր չեմ: Բայց սիրում եմ, որ կարտոֆիլի, թանի ու սպասի աղը տեղն ա լինում: Պոմիդոր-վարունգը աղով չեմ ուտում: Բոլորը զարմանում են, որ ձուն եմ առանց աղի ուտում, մանավանդ՝ խաշած վիճակում, բայց արդեն սովորել եմ  :Smile: : Աղի պանիր էլ չեմ սիրում, անալին եմ սիրում: Որ հաց ու պանիր եմ ուզում ուտել, պանիրը տաշեղներով եմ դնում հացի մեջ  :Jpit: :
 Այ եղբայրս չափից դուրս շատ ա աղ օգտագործում: Ամեն ինչի մեջ աղ ա լցնում ու պանրով ա ուտում: Առանց ճաշի համը տեսնելու աղ ա ավելացնում: Հիշում եմ՝ մի 7 տարի առաջ էր, ակրոշկա էր խմում, բաժակի մեջ էնքան աղ էր լցրել, որ չխմեց: Փորձեցի, տեսա՝ դառն ա  :Bad: : Երևի մի բաժակին մի թեյի գդալ աղ էր լցրել: Գիտեմ, որ վնասակար ա, բայց մի կողմից էլ ասում են՝ եթե շատ են ուտում, ուրեմն օրգանիզմը պահանջ ունի  :Think: :

----------


## Հինատա

> եթե շատ են ուտում, ուրեմն օրգանիզմը պահանջ ունի :


Համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գիտեմ, որ վնասակար ա, բայց մի կողմից էլ ասում են՝ եթե շատ են ուտում, ուրեմն օրգանիզմը պահանջ ունի :


Նույն հաջողությամբ թմրամոլների օրգանիզմն էլ թմրանյութ ա պահանջում։ Դրանով մխիթարվել չարժե։ Օրգանիզմի ամեն պահանջ բավարարելով կարելի ա շատ լուրջ խնդիրների առաջ կանգնել։

Հ. Գ. Աչքիս՝ ես էս թեմայի ներվերի դեղն եմ։  :LOL:   ::}:

----------


## Հինատա

> Հ. Գ. Աչքիս՝ ես էս թեմայի ներվերի դեղն եմ։


Ընդհակառակը՝ խորհրդատուն եք: :Smile:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Վնասակարության մասին ոչինչ չգիտեմ: Իմացողները թող ասեն: Թե չէ թեմայում միայն օգտակարության ու կարևորության մասին է գրվել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վնասակարության մասին ոչինչ չգիտեմ: Իմացողները թող ասեն: Թե չէ թեմայում միայն օգտակարության ու կարևորության մասին է գրվել:


Բա իմ գրածը հե՞չ։  :Beee:

----------

DavitH (16.05.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Վնասակարության մասին ոչինչ չգիտեմ: Իմացողները թող ասեն: Թե չէ թեմայում միայն օգտակարության ու կարևորության մասին է գրվել:


Բժիշկը ասել է,որ աղի այն քանակությունը,որը մեր օրգանիզմը ընդունում է սովորական խմելու ջրի միջոցով բավական է մեր օրգանիզմի բնականոն գործունեության համար,իսկ հավելյալ աղը որը մենք օգտագործում ենք համեմելով ուտեստները,արդեն վնաս է պատճառում առողջությանը,այնպես որ մյուս անգամ,երբ ձեռքտ տանես դեպի աղամանը հիշիր այս խոսքերը և քցի-բռնի արդյուք ցանկանում ես սպիտակ մահը ևս որոշ ժամանակով կրճատի կյանքիդ առանց այն էլ կարճ տարիները :Xeloq:

----------

Ուլուանա (16.05.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Ինքս ինձ համարում եմ աղակեր, բայց մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ տեսնում եմ, թե ինչքան են աղ անում, ախորժակս փակվում ա:  :Wacko: 
Գիտեմ, որ վնասակար ա շատ աղը, բայց նաեւ գիտեմ, որ չափից դուրս քիչն էլ ա վնասակար:  :Pardon: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես լսել եմ, որ ավելի նախընտրելի ա օգտագործել քար աղը:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Բա իմ գրածը հե՞չ։


Հազար ներողություն, կարծես էդ գրառումը շրջանցել էի, հիմա կարդացի:  :Smile: 
Չնայած էլի չհասկացա, թե ինչ մեխանիզմով է աղը վնասում օրգանիզմը: Կոնկրետ ո՞ր օրգաններն է ախտահարում և այլն:
Հայաստանում աղի չարաշահումը միգուցե նաև յոդի պահանջից է սկսվում: Ենթադրում եմ, որ բացառված չէ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մի բան գիտեմ որ Հայաստանում ընդհանրապես աղ չուտես ավելի վատ բաներ կլինեն: Նենց տարածաշրջանում ենք ապրում, որ յոդի պահանջը լրացնելու համար աղ ենք յոդացնում: Ինչ վերաբերվում ա չափին, ինչ որ մեկը արդեն նշեց, ես էլ այդպես գիտեի, մարդը տասը գրամ կարող է յուրացնել օրական: Ինչը իմ կարծիքով լրիվ նորմալ թիվ է կոնկրետ իմ համար: Վերջին տարիներին ոչնչին աղ չեմ ավելացնում ուտելիս: Թեկուզ ամենաանալի բանը լինի: Ինչքան ուտում եմ այս կամ այն տեսակով լրիվ բավարար եմ համարում:

----------


## DavitH

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես լսել եմ, որ ավելի նախընտրելի ա օգտագործել քար աղը:


ինչքան գիտեմ քար աղը յոդացված չի դրա համար չի օգտագործվում 




> Չնայած էլի չհասկացա, թե ինչ մեխանիզմով է աղը վնասում օրգանիզմը: Կոնկրետ ո՞ր օրգաններն է ախտահարում և այլն:


մասնավորապես աղերի կուտակում երիկամներում են հոդացավեր ու տենց բաներ եթե չեմ սխալվում

մարդիկ կան որ աղամանը դատարկում են իրենց ափսեի մեջ ճանաչում եմ  մեկին մեր ծանոթներից ա արդեն  55 տարի ա մեծ տեմպերով աղ ա օգտագործում ու ոչ մի տեսակ վնաս չի ստացել աղից
պետք ա օգտագործել ենքան ինչքան պահանջ ունես թե չէ որ նայես էս կյանքում հազար ու մի բաներ կան որոնք ավելի են վնասում մեզ քան աղը

----------


## Հինատա

Օրինակ տատիկս իր ամբողջ կյանքում աղ քիչ է օգտագործել,բայց հիմա ողնաշարի ցավերով է տառապում:
Դա կախված է օրգանիզմից:

----------

DavitH (16.05.2010)

----------


## Hamo..

> Օրինակ տատիկս իր ամբողջ կյանքում աղ քիչ է օգտագործել,բայց հիմա ողնաշարի ցավերով է տառապում:
> Դա կախված է օրգանիզմից:


 Հինատա իմ տատիկնելա նույն օրին :Wink:

----------


## Մանուլ

> Օրինակ տատիկս իր ամբողջ կյանքում աղ քիչ է օգտագործել,բայց հիմա ողնաշարի ցավերով է տառապում:
> Դա կախված է օրգանիզմից:


Բայց ո՞վ ասաց, որ ողնաշարի ցավերը միայն աղի չարաշահումից են լինում: Եթե աղի մեծ քանակությունը վնաս է, օրինակ, ողնաշարի համար, դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե աղը քիչ քանակությամբ օգտագործենք, ողնաշարի հետ ոչ մի խնդիր չենք ունենա:

----------


## Դեկադա

Մարդու քիմքը պետք ա զգա բոլոր համերը՝ չափի մեջ: Կծուն, թթուն, քաղցրը, նաեւ աղը պետք ա օգտագործել քիչ քանակությանբ: Ճիշտ ասած չեմ պատկերացնում ոնց կարան ուտեն անալի ճաշեր, բայց բանջարեղենը լավ կլինի առանց աղի ուտել: Ինքս քիչ եմ օգտագործում: 

Ի դեպ հիվանդություններ ձեռք բերելու հարցում միայն համեմունքի չարաշահումը չի որ դեր ունի: Գենետիկան էլ նշանակություն ունի, վարած կյանքն էլ:

----------

DavitH (16.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Մարդու քիմքը պետք ա զգա բոլոր համերը՝ չափի մեջ: Կծուն, թթուն, քաղցրը, նաեւ աղը պետք ա օգտագործել քիչ քանակությանբ: Ճիշտ ասած չեմ պատկերացնում ոնց կարան ուտեն անալի ճաշեր, բայց բանջարեղենը լավ կլինի առանց աղի ուտել: Ինքս քիչ եմ օգտագործում: 
> 
> Ի դեպ հիվանդություններ ձեռք բերելու հարցում միայն համեմունքի չարաշահումը չի որ դեր ունի: Գենետիկան էլ նշանակություն ունի, վարած կյանքն էլ:


ամեն մարդու "չափը", դա տարբեր չափ է: մարդ կա հագնում է 34 համարի կոշիկ, մարդ էլ մա 45 համարի…  :Smile: 
համարում եմ, որ մարդու օրգանիզմն է կարգավորում այդ հարցը: մարդը դարերի ընթացքում փոփոխվում է, հարմարվում շրջակա վիրուսներին ու բակտերիաներին, ու ըստ այդմ էլ ասել որ մարդը նածնադարում ազ ու բիբար խորովածի վրա չէր անում, տեղին չէ: եթե մարդը չփոփոխվեր, ապա գենետիկա էլ չէր լինի ու մարդը կունենար ընդամեևը մի ժառանգական գեը- Մարդ գենը: իսկ մենք գենետիկորն փոփոխվում ենք, ու հաղորդում դեպի առաջ մեր այժմեական ինֆորմացիան:

եթե մարդու սնունդը նարկոռտիկներից չէ /ինկատի ունեմ տարբեր մաքադոնալսներ որոնք արհեստական կախվածություն են առաջացում/, ապա ինչ էլ անեք ձեր օրգանիզմի պահանջով, տեղին է ու ճիշտ:

----------

DavitH (16.05.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> ամեն մարդու "չափը", դա տարբեր չափ է: մարդ կա հագնում է 34 համարի կոշիկ, մարդ էլ մա 45 համարի… 
> համարում եմ, որ մարդու օրգանիզմն է կարգավորում այդ հարցը: մարդը դարերի ընթացքում փոփոխվում է, հարմարվում շրջակա վիրուսներին ու բակտերիաներին, ու ըստ այդմ էլ ասել որ մարդը նածնադարում ազ ու բիբար խորովածի վրա չէր անում, տեղին չէ: եթե մարդը չփոփոխվեր, ապա գենետիկա էլ չէր լինի ու մարդը կունենար ընդամեևը մի ժառանգական գեը- Մարդ գենը: իսկ մենք գենետիկորն փոփոխվում ենք, ու հաղորդում դեպի առաջ մեր այժմեական ինֆորմացիան:
> 
> եթե մարդու սնունդը նարկոռտիկներից չէ /ինկատի ունեմ տարբեր մաքադոնալսներ որոնք արհեստական կախվածություն են առաջացում/, ապա ինչ էլ անեք ձեր օրգանիզմի պահանջով, տեղին է ու ճիշտ:



Այ տեղին նշեցիր. մարդ կա 34 ա հագնում, մարդ էլ կա 45: Բայց սենց էլ կա, որ եթե կոշիկը շատ գայթակղիչ ա զոռով խծկվում են մեջը ինչը առաջացնում ա մինիմում ատքերի ջարդոց կամ էլ ծլպպացնելով քայլում են: Ասածս էնա, որ օրգանիզմը կկարգավորի եթե թողնես կարգավորի: Իսկ եթե հա խանգարես չի ստացվի: Իսկ որպիսզի առողջ ինֆորմացիա հաղորդենք չես գտնում, որ պետք ա հնարավորինս առող սննվենք:

Էստեղ մի բան էլ կա... բնազդը:

----------


## dvgray

> Այ տեղին նշեցիր. մարդ կա 34 ա հագնում, մարդ էլ կա 45: Բայց սենց էլ կա, որ եթե կոշիկը շատ գայթակղիչ ա զոռով խծկվում են մեջը ինչը առաջացնում ա մինիմում ատքերի ջարդոց կամ էլ ծլպպացնելով քայլում են: Ասածս էնա, որ օրգանիզմը կկարգավորի եթե թողնես կարգավորի: Իսկ եթե հա խանգարես չի ստացվի: Իսկ որպիսզի առողջ ինֆորմացիա հաղորդենք չես գտնում, որ պետք ա հնարավորինս առող սննվենք:
> 
> Էստեղ մի բան էլ կա... բնազդը:


գիտես՞ ինչում է հարցը:
ես իմ անձնական փորձից ելնելով ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ վստահում: նայի, մեկ ասում էին որ սուպը լավ է, ու ապացուցում էին, մեկ ասում էին որ վատ է, ու ապացուցում էին: ուտում եմ են, ինչ որ հավանում եմ: օրինակ, ժամանակին զզվում էի բամիայից: սպանեին, մի հատ չէի ուտի… հիմա գժվում եմ նրա համար: եթե բամիայի ճաշ լինի ու խորոված, կուտեմ բաման: 
աշխատում եմ արհեստական կերեր չուտել, եթե իմացա որ արհեստական է, մի տեսակ բնական սրտխառնոց է առաջանում ու բերանս չեմ դնի:

աղը՞: ունեմ իմ չափը, որը համարյա կրկնակի է իմ հետ սնվողներից: ու ոչ մի աննորմալ բժշկական պրոբլեմներ չունեմ դրա հետ կապված:

----------

Freeman (02.03.2012)

----------


## Դեկադա

> գիտես՞ ինչում է հարցը:
> ես իմ անձնական փորձից ելնելով ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ վստահում: նայի, մեկ ասում էին որ սուպը լավ է, ու ապացուցում էին, մեկ ասում էին որ վատ է, ու ապացուցում էին: ուտում եմ են, ինչ որ հավանում եմ: օրինակ, ժամանակին զզվում էի բամիայից: սպանեին, մի հատ չէի ուտի… հիմա գժվում եմ նրա համար: եթե բամիայի ճաշ լինի ու խորոված, կուտեմ բաման: 
> աշխատում եմ արհեստական կերեր չուտել, եթե իմացա որ արհեստական է, մի տեսակ բնական սրտխառնոց է առաջանում ու բերանս չեմ դնի:
> 
> աղը՞: ունեմ իմ չափը, որը համարյա կրկնակի է իմ հետ սնվողներից: ու ոչ մի աննորմալ բժշկական պրոբլեմներ չունեմ դրա հետ կապված:


Ես վերջում նշել եմ չէ բնազդը: կա մարդկանց մի խումբ, ովքեր բնազդաբար ուտում են էն ինչը տրվում ա: Նույն նաեւ աղի պարագայում: Ինքս աղ ու ընդհանրապես համեմունքեր քիչ քանակությամբ  եմ օգտագործում:Հիմա... քույրս դեռ մանկուց չէր ուտում հացի միջուկը , այսինքն մենակ կեղեւն էր ուտում, իսկ սուպերիմեջ էլ էտ հացը 4 մասի բաժանում , գցում էր ու տենց էլ խեղդվելով ուտում: Հիմա տարիներ հետո նույնը ինքը անում ա իր երեխաներին ու նրանք էլ են սովորել որ ոնց տալիս են նեց էլ ուտում են: Այսինքն հաշվի չի առնվում դա իրենց դուր ա թե չէ: Ճաշը աղի լինի աղի կուտեն, անալի լինի անալի: Այ սա ա վատ, որ բնազդով ոնց տալիս են ուտւմ են ու դա կառաջացնի խնդիրներ:

Լավագույն կեսս էլ աղի «մանյակ» ա: Էնքան ա ուտում որ ինքս զարմանում եմ: Ի դեպ իր պատրաստածն էլ մենակ ինքն ա ուտում. :LOL:  Բայց վերջի շրջանում ունի խնդիրներ: Ու հիմա աշխատում ա քիչ օգտագործի ու պետք ա նշեմ որ արդյունք կա:

----------


## dvgray

> Ես վերջում նշել եմ չէ բնազդը: կա մարդկանց մի խումբ, ովքեր բնազդաբար ուտում են էն ինչը տրվում ա: Նույն նաեւ աղի պարագայում: Ինքս աղ ու ընդհանրապես համեմունքեր քիչ քանակությամբ  եմ օգտագործում:Հիմա... քույրս դեռ մանկուց չէր ուտում հացի միջուկը , այսինքն մենակ կեղեւն էր ուտում, իսկ սուպերիմեջ էլ էտ հացը 4 մասի բաժանում , գցում էր ու տենց էլ խեղդվելով ուտում: Հիմա տարիներ հետո նույնը ինքը անում ա իր երեխաներին ու նրանք էլ են սովորել որ ոնց տալիս են նեց էլ ուտում են: Այսինքն հաշվի չի առնվում դա իրենց դուր ա թե չէ: Ճաշը աղի լինի աղի կուտեն, անալի լինի անալի: Այ սա ա վատ, որ բնազդով ոնց տալիս են ուտւմ են ու դա կառաջացնի խնդիրներ:
> 
> Լավագույն կեսս էլ աղի «մանյակ» ա: Էնքան ա ուտում որ ինքս զարմանում եմ: Ի դեպ իր պատրաստածն էլ մենակ ինքն ա ուտում. Բայց վերջի շրջանում ունի խնդիրներ: Ու հիմա աշխատում ա քիչ օգտագործի ու պետք ա նշեմ որ արդյունք կա:


համաձայն եմ, որ սովորությունն էլ այստեղ տեղ ունի… սակայան նաև օրգանիզմի պահանջը: ընդանրապես սնվելու հարցում միանշանակ ռեցեպտները անընդունելի են: դու նայիր, թե ինչքան կծու են հնդկական կամ մեքսիական ճաշերը: մեզանից շատերը որ ոտեն, կարող է խեղդվեն: սակայն իրենց համար նորմալ է դա: ու եթե այդպեսին չլինի, նրանք չեն ուտի: ու իրնք էլ են ապևրեւմ, մենք էլ: ու վիճակագրորեն դժվար է ասել, որ ինչ որ սպեցիֆիկ հիվանդություննե ունեն իրենց մռույակերության պատճառով /ստամոքսի և ազիների  :Smile: /

----------


## Jerry

այո

----------


## Դեկադա

> համաձայն եմ, որ սովորությունն էլ այստեղ տեղ ունի… սակայան նաև օրգանիզմի պահանջը: ընդանրապես սնվելու հարցում միանշանակ ռեցեպտները անընդունելի են: դու նայիր, թե ինչքան կծու են հնդկական կամ մեքսիական ճաշերը: մեզանից շատերը որ ոտեն, կարող է խեղդվեն: սակայն իրենց համար նորմալ է դա: ու եթե այդպեսին չլինի, նրանք չեն ուտի: ու իրնք էլ են ապևրեւմ, մենք էլ: ու վիճակագրորեն դժվար է ասել, որ ինչ որ սպեցիֆիկ հիվանդություննե ունեն իրենց մռույակերության պատճառով /ստամոքսի և ազիների /


  համաձայն եմ: Հնդկական կերակուր ուտում եմ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ: Ասեմ, որ խեղդվում էլ եմ: Իրանց համար նորմալ ա որովհետեւ աստիճանաբար են սովորել ուտել, ոչ թե ինձ նման հյուր գնալով կերել են ու կծվությունից շնչահեղձ եղել: Բայց բացի էտ համեմունքների համը ես այլ համ չեմ զգում: Այսինքն իրական համը կորում ա եթե դրանք չափից դուրս են: Այ դա նկատի ունեմ, որ պետք ա ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ օգտագործել, որ սուպի համն էլ զգաս, սալաթի մեջ եղած բանջարեղենին էլ, ոչ թե ուտես աղ կամ  բիբար:

----------


## Հինատա

> Բայց ո՞վ ասաց, որ ողնաշարի ցավերը միայն աղի չարաշահումից են լինում:


 Ես միայն մեկ օրինակ բերեցի ողնաշարի հետ կապված:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայի վերնագիրը «Աղակերներ» նեղ ուղղվածությամբ տարբերակից փոխակերպվել է թեմայի քննարկումն առավել ամբողջական ներկայացնող «Աղ. օգու՞տ, թե՞ վնաս» տարբերակով:*

----------

My World My Space (16.05.2010), Շինարար (16.05.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> *Մոդերատորական. Թեմայի վերնագիրը «Աղակերներ» նեղ ուղղվածությամբ տարբերակից փոխակերպվել է թեմայի քննարկումն առավել ամբողջական ներկայացնող «Աղ. օգու՞տ, թե՞ վնաս» տարբերակով:*


 Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Smokie

Ես քվեարկել եմ «Չափի մեջ:» Աղը ցանում եմ միայն անալիի ժամանակ: Որոշ բաներ առանց աղի չեմ կարող ուտել՝ օրինակ խաշած ձուն:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կան որոշ ուտեստներ ըմպելիքներ, որոնք առանց աղի ուղղակի չենք կարող համտեսել, օրինակ՝ չեմ պատկերացնում առանց աղ խաշ  :Smile:

----------


## Sophie

> Համաձայն ե՞ք այն խոսքին, թե աղը սպիտակ մահ է:


Եվ ոչ միայն աղը նաև շաքարավազն ու սպիտակ ալյուրը: Անհրաժեշտ է սննդի մեջ հնարավորինս պակասացնել աղի քանակը: Քաղցրը փորձել ավելի շատ ուտել բնական հումքով այսինքն մրգերի տեսքով, իսկ սպիտակ ալյուրն ընդհանրապես հանել սննդակարգից :

----------


## Jerry

> Կան որոշ ուտեստներ ըմպելիքներ, որոնք առանց աղի ուղղակի չենք կարող համտեսել, օրինակ՝ չեմ պատկերացնում առանց աղ խաշ


 կամ պանիրը առանց աղի

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մի բան գիտեմ, որ ավելի վնաս ա կենտրոնանալը առողջ ապրելակերպի վրա, քան չափի մեջ աղ ուտելը, խմելը, ծխելը, խոլեստերինը և կոկա-կոլան: Նախ, որքան էլ որ զարմանալի է, գիտությունը մարդու օրգանիզմին վերաբերող հարցերում, դեռ միանշանակ պատասխաններ չունի, ու ոչ ոք չի կարող վստահաբար պնդել, որ աղը վնաս ա կամ օգուտ: Այնպես, որ կարևորը չափի զգացումն է ու ծայրահեղությունների մեջ չընկնելու ունակությունը: Մեկ էլ դրական էմոցիաները, որոնք անկախ սննդակարգից անհրաժեշտ են մեր օրգանիզմին: Ես օրինակ աղ ու կծու շատ եմ օգտագործում, իսկ շաքարավազ գրեթե չեմ օգտագործում. հիմա ո՞վ կարա ասի ինչքան ա ինձ մնացել ապրելու  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (02.03.2012), Rammstein (16.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ցավոք, էն գլխից սովորում ենք շատ աղ օգտագործելուն, հետո էլ դժվար է լինում պակասեցնելը։


Լավ էլի, ի՞նչ կա այստեղ ցավալի: Աղը համեղացնում է կերակուրը ու չեմ կարծում, որ անհամության պահը միֆ է, ինչպես կարելի է կերակուրը առանց աղ ուտելը, դրանից զզվելի բան չկա:Ես աղակեր եմ հարևանս, իսկ աղ չի օգտագործում, ինչա ինձանից 10 տարի շատ կապրի՞, թե՞ ինձանից առողջ է, կներեք բայց խելքին մոտ չէր:Էտ հիվանդությունները ավելի շուտ կառաջանան վնուշկեքից:

----------

Freeman (02.03.2012), Հինատա (19.06.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Լավ էլի, ի՞նչ կա այստեղ ցավալի։ Աղը համեղացնում է կերակուրը ու չեմ կարծում, որ անհամության պահը միֆ է, ինչպես կարելի է կերակուրը առանց աղ ուտելը, դրանից զզվելի բան չկա:Ես աղակեր եմ հարևանս, իսկ աղ չի օգտագործում, ինչա ինձանից 10 տարի շատ կապրի՞, թե՞ ինձանից առողջ է, կներեք բայց խելքին մոտ չէր:Էտ հիվանդությունները ավելի շուտ կառաջանան վնուշկեքից:


Էն երկար գրառմանս մեջ գրել եմ, թե ինչ կարող է լինել ցավալի, ու եթե էդ գրածս հասկանալու նվազագույն ցանկություն ունենայիր (ուշադրություն՝ ունակություն չէ, հենց ցանկություն), ապա էս հարցը տալու կարիք չէիր ունենա: Իսկ եթե մարդ ի սկզբանե պարզապես հակաճառելու ու շատ աղ օգտագործելու համար ամեն կերպ արդարացումներ գտնելու նպատակ ունի, ուրեմն ասելու բան չունեմ։ Ես գրել եմ բժշկության կողմից վաղուց հաստատված, հանրահայտ ինֆորմացիա, ու եթե թքած ունես էդ ինֆորմացիայի վրա, դա ուրիշ հարց է, բայց «սաղ սուտ ա» դիրքորոշումը բռնած՝ ուղղակի հակաճառելն արդեն ինքնախաբեություն է հիշեցնում, ճիշտն ասած։ Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես, որ առանց աղի ուտելիքից համ զգալը նույնքան, ինչքան դու ես զգում աղով ուտելիս, միֆ է։ Եթե դու համը չես զգում, դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում։ Ես արդեն ասել եմ, որ մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ շատ էլ հաճույքով ուտում են անալի ուտելիք, հետևաբար պետք չի ամեն չիմացած ու չզգացած բան շտապել միֆ անվանել։ Իսկ որ ներշնչանքից կարող է ամեն ինչ էլ առաջանալ, էդ էլ, իհարկե, նորություն չի, բայց ամեն ինչ մենակ ներշնչանքի վրա բարդելը, մեղմ ասած, միամտություն է։ Ճիշտ է, եթե, միևնույն է, մտադիր չես աղը պակասեցնել, ապա ավելի լավ է չներշնչես, որ վնաս է, քեզ հույս տաս, որ մի բան էլ օգտակար է, ու հաստատ ավելի քիչ վնաս կհասցնի, բայց դա էլ ընդամենը կլինի քո ներշնչանքը, որը գուցե մեկ ուրիշի դեպքում նույնքան արդյունավետ չգործի, ինչքան քո դեպքում, էնպես որ դա դեռևս չի նշանակի, թե շատ աղը վնաս չէ։

----------

Sophie (19.06.2010), Մինա (05.07.2013)

----------


## Lord

Աշխարոհում ցանկացած բան էլ չափի մեջ պետք է օգտագործել, չափից շատ աղ օգտագործելուց էլ շատ վատ հետևանքներ կարող են առաջանալ, ընենց որ ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ

----------

Gayl (20.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Էն երկար գրառմանս մեջ գրել եմ, թե ինչ կարող է լինել ցավալի, ու եթե էդ գրածս հասկանալու նվազագույն ցանկություն ունենայիր (ուշադրություն՝ ունակություն չէ, հենց ցանկություն), ապա էս հարցը տալու կարիք չէիր ունենա:


Գրառումդ ամբողջությամբ կարդացել եմ և մի պարզ հարց եմ տվել:Ինքդ համեմատիր աղակեր և աղ չօգտագործող մարդուն, իսկ թե բժշկությունը ինչ է ասել, համեմատությունից հետո կարելի է ուղղակի թքած ունենալ:




> Իսկ եթե մարդ ի սկզբանե պարզապես հակաճառելու ու շատ աղ օգտագործելու համար ամեն կերպ արդարացումներ գտնելու նպատակ ունի, ուրեմն ասելու բան չունեմ։


Ես կարող էի չգրել ու եթե մտածում ես, որ քո առջև պետք է արդարանամ ուրեմն ինքս ասելիք չունեմ, ի դեպ ես շատ աղ չեմ օգտագործում :Smile: 




> ճիշտն ասած։ Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես, որ առանց աղի ուտելիքից համ զգալը նույնքան, ինչքան դու ես զգում աղով ուտելիս, միֆ է։ Եթե դու համը չես զգում, դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում։ Ես արդեն ասել եմ, որ մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ շատ էլ հաճույքով ուտում են անալի ուտելիք, հետևաբար պետք չի ամեն չիմացած ու չզգացած բան շտապել միֆ անվանել։


Հետևաբար, եթե այդ մարդը անալի կերակուր է ուտում չի նշանակում, որ նա անհամ կերակուր չի ուտում, մարդ կա ապակի ա ծամում:
Միթե՞ կարծում ես, որ ես անալի կերակուր չեմ կերել :Smile: , եթե այդպես ես մտածում ապա ասեմ որ կերել եմ և համարել եմ անհամ:



> Իսկ որ ներշնչանքից կարող է ամեն ինչ էլ առաջանալ, էդ էլ, իհարկե, նորություն չի, բայց ամեն ինչ մենակ ներշնչանքի վրա բարդելը, մեղմ ասած, միամտություն է։ Ճիշտ է, եթե, միևնույն է, մտադիր չես աղը պակասեցնել, ապա ավելի լավ է չներշնչես, որ վնաս է, քեզ հույս տաս, որ մի բան էլ օգտակար է, ու հաստատ ավելի քիչ վնաս կհասցնի, բայց դա էլ ընդամենը կլինի քո ներշնչանքը, որը գուցե մեկ ուրիշի դեպքում նույնքան արդյունավետ չգործի, ինչքան քո դեպքում, էնպես որ դա դեռևս չի նշանակի, թե շատ աղը վնաս չէ։


 Կարծում եմ պետք էլ չի հույս տալ, որ լավը վատա, եթե վատ է ու դու թքած ունես ավելի լավ է չմտածես, թե չէ մի տեսակ գժի դասի է նմանվում :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գրառումդ ամբողջությամբ կարդացել եմ և մի պարզ հարց եմ տվել:Ինքդ համեմատիր աղակեր և աղ չօգտագործող մարդուն, իսկ թե բժշկությունը ինչ է ասել, համեմատությունից հետո կարելի է ուղղակի թքած ունենալ:


Բժշկության ասածի վրա թքած ունենալ կարելի է՝ հակառակում փաստացի համոզվելու դեպքում։ Իսկ ես մինչև հիմա բազմաթիվ դեպքերի հիման վրա միայն համոզվել եմ բժշկության ասածի ճիշտ լինելում (խոսքը կոնկրետ տվյալ հարցի մասին է, ոչ թե ընդհանրապես բժշկության ամեն ասածի), հետևաբար թքած չունենալու օբյեկտիվ հիմքեր ավելի շատ ունեմ։  :Wink: 




> Ես կարող էի չգրել ու եթե մտածում ես, որ քո առջև պետք է արդարանամ ուրեմն ինքս ասելիք չունեմ, ի դեպ ես շատ աղ չեմ օգտագործում


Իմ առջև արդարանալու մասին չէր խոսքը, բնականաբար, քանի որ ես ոչ քեզ, ոչ էլ ուրիշ որևէ մեկին չեմ մեղադրել (ու իրավունք էլ չունեմ մեղադրելու) աղ շատ օգտագործելու մեջ։ Նման դեպքերում մարդ սովորաբար ինքն իր առջև է արդարանում՝ երբեմն ձեռի հետ էլ ուրիշներին ապակողմնորոշելով՝ անտեղի հանգստացնելով իբր գոյություն չունեցող վտանգից։ Հենց վերջինն է, որ սխալ եմ համարում ու որի դեմ խոսում եմ։ Որովհետև մարդ ինքն, իհարկե, իրավունք ունի թքած ունենալու տարբեր առողջական հարցերի վրա, բայց եթե տեսնում եմ, որ ուրիշներին էլ հորդորում նույնն անել, ուղղակի չեմ կարող չմիջամտել, էդքան բան։




> Հետևաբար, եթե այդ մարդը անալի կերակուր է ուտում չի նշանակում, որ նա անհամ կերակուր չի ուտում, մարդ կա ապակի ա ծամում:


Համաձայն եմ, որ գրածդ առաջին մտքից չի հետևում երկրորդը, բայց ես նկատի ունեի այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ուտում են առանց աղի կերակուր ու այն անհամ չեն համարում, զգում են համեր, ընդ որում՝ շատ ավելի լավ, քան աղի ուտողները։ Ի վերջո, օբյեկտիվորեն էլ ցանկացած ուտելիք իր սեփական բնական համն ունի, աղը չի, որ պիտի համ տա, աղն ընդամենը աղի համ է տալիս, իսկ եթե աղը լիներ ուտելիքին համ տվողը, ուրեմն ստիպված պիտի լինեինք խոստովանել, որ բոլոր ուտելիքները նույն համն ունեն, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ նույն անհամությունը։ Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե որևէ մեկը համաձայնի տվյալ մտքին։ 



> Միթե՞ կարծում ես, որ ես անալի կերակուր չեմ կերել, եթե այդպես ես մտածում ապա ասեմ որ կերել եմ և համարել եմ անհամ:


Չէ, ո՞վ ասեց, թե էդպես եմ կարծում։ Համոզված եմ, որ կերել ես, ու քեզ համար անհամ է եղել, հակառակ դեպքում ինչու՞ պիտի պնդեիր, որ անհամ է։ Ուղղակի էլի եմ ասում. եթե դու համը չես զգում, անհամ ես համարում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այն իրականում համ չունի։ Ընդհանրապես աղ ուտողների համային զգացողությունն ավելի բթացած է լինում, ու լրիվ տրամաբանական է, որ առանց աղի ուտելիքը նրանց պիտի անհամ թվա։ Ու ինչքան շատ են աղ օգտագործում, էնքան ավելի շատ է էդ զգացողությունը բթանում՝ էլի տրամաբանորեն։ Ես իզուր չէի իմ օրինակը բերել առաջին գրառմանս մեջ։ Մի շրջան սկսել էի աղ չօգտագործել, սկզբում, բնականաբար, քո ասածի պես անալի ու անհամ էին թվում ճաշերը, իսկ հետո քիչ–քիչ, երբ ազատվեցի աղի համային «ճնշումից» կամ «բթացումից», սկսեցի զգալ ուտելիքների իսկական համը, որը մինչև էդ ճնշված/բթացված էր աղի համով։ 



> Կարծում եմ պետք էլ չի հույս տալ, որ լավը վատա, եթե վատ է ու դու թքած ունես ավելի լավ է չմտածես, թե չէ մի տեսակ գժի դասի է նմանվում


Դե, մարդ կա՝ գերադասում է առողջ գիժ լինել, մարդ կա՝ անառողջ ոչ գիժ։ Մարդ էլ կա՝ առողջ ոչ գիժ։ Ամեն մարդ ինքն է ընտրում։  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Բժշկության ասածի վրա թքած ունենալ կարելի է՝ հակառակում փաստացի համոզվելու դեպքում։ Իսկ ես մինչև հիմա բազմաթիվ դեպքերի հիման վրա միայն համոզվել եմ բժշկության ասածի ճիշտ լինելում (խոսքը կոնկրետ տվյալ հարցի մասին է, ոչ թե ընդհանրապես բժշկության ամեն ասածի), հետևաբար թքած չունենալու օբյեկտիվ հիմքեր ավելի շատ ունեմ։


Ուրեմն կարծում ես, որ քո ճանաչած մարդիկ ավելի առողջ են քան ե՞ս :Shok:  կներես բայց կասկածում եմ :Wink:  




> Իմ առջև արդարանալու մասին չէր խոսքը, բնականաբար, քանի որ ես ոչ քեզ, ոչ էլ ուրիշ որևէ մեկին չեմ մեղադրել (ու իրավունք էլ չունեմ մեղադրելու) աղ շատ օգտագործելու մեջ։ Նման դեպքերում մարդ սովորաբար ինքն իր առջև է արդարանում՝ երբեմն ձեռի հետ էլ ուրիշներին ապակողմնորոշելով՝ անտեղի հանգստացնելով իբր գոյություն չունեցող վտանգից։ Հենց վերջինն է, որ սխալ եմ համարում ու որի դեմ խոսում եմ։ Որովհետև մարդ ինքն, իհարկե, իրավունք ունի թքած ունենալու տարբեր առողջական հարցերի վրա, բայց եթե տեսնում եմ, որ ուրիշներին էլ հորդորում նույնն անել, ուղղակի չեմ կարող չմիջամտել, էդքան բան։


Ես չեմ հորդորել մարդկանց ուտել աղ:Իհարկե կրկնվում եմ,  ես արդարանալու խնդիր չունեմ, մի շատ պարզ պատճառով, նախ գրածներիդ չեմ հավատացել և հետո եթե դա ապացուցվի էլ ապա գիտակցելով կշարունակեմ աղ օգտագործել և նույն քանակության, որովհետև չուտելուց ինձ ավելի վատ կզգամ քան ուտելուց:



> Համաձայն եմ, որ գրածդ առաջին մտքից չի հետևում երկրորդը, բայց ես նկատի ունեի այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ուտում են առանց աղի կերակուր ու այն անհամ չեն համարում, զգում են համեր, ընդ որում՝ շատ ավելի լավ, քան աղի ուտողները։ Ի վերջո, օբյեկտիվորեն էլ ցանկացած ուտելիք իր սեփական բնական համն ունի, աղը չի, որ պիտի համ տա, աղն ընդամենը աղի համ է տալիս, իսկ եթե աղը լիներ ուտելիքին համ տվողը, ուրեմն ստիպված պիտի լինեինք խոստովանել, որ բոլոր ուտելիքները նույն համն ունեն, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ նույն անհամությունը։ Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե որևէ մեկը համաձայնի տվյալ մտքին։


Եվ վերջապես այդ «աղն ընդամենը աղի համ է տալիս» ը կերակուրը սարքում է ավելի համեղ:
Նկատի չունեմ որ օրինակ ծիրանը առանց աղի անհամ է, երբ անհամ եմ ասում չի նշանակում, որ օրինակ անալի մսից մսի համ չի գալիս և միայն աղը լցնելուց  հետո սկսում ենք մսի համը առնել:



> Չէ, ո՞վ ասեց, թե էդպես եմ կարծում։ Համոզված եմ, որ կերել ես, ու քեզ համար անհամ է եղել, հակառակ դեպքում ինչու՞ պիտի պնդեիր, որ անհամ է։


Սա հաստատ իմ գրածը չի :Smile: 



> Ես արդեն ասել եմ, որ մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ շատ էլ հաճույքով ուտում են անալի ուտելիք, հետևաբար պետք չի ամեն չիմացած ու *չզգացած բան* շտապել միֆ անվանել։





> Ընդհանրապես աղ ուտողների համային զգացողությունն ավելի բթացած է լինում, ու լրիվ տրամաբանական է, որ առանց աղի ուտելիքը նրանց պիտի անհամ թվա։ Ու ինչքան շատ են աղ օգտագործում, էնքան ավելի շատ է էդ զգացողությունը բթանում՝ էլի տրամաբանորեն։


Ավելի բթացած է, բայց միայն դրա համար չարժէ աղ ուտելը թարգել :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուրեմն կարծում ես, որ քո ճանաչած մարդիկ ավելի առողջ են քան ե՞ս կներես բայց կասկածում եմ


Ես, բնականաբար, ոչինչ չեմ կարող կարծել մի բանի վերաբերյալ, որի մասին տեղեկություն չունեմ։ Բացի դրանից, երբևէ չեմ տառապել էն մոլորությամբ, որ կոնկրետ մի բան օգտագործելով կամ չօգտագործելով կարող է պայմանավորված լինել մարդու ընդհանուր առողջությունը։ Պարզապես կան որոշակի սննդանյութեր, որոնք նպաստում են այս կամ այն առողջական խնդրի, հիվանդության զարգացմանը, վնաս են հասցնում այս կամ այն օրգանին։ Ինչ խոսք, մեկը կարող է ի ծնե շատ ամուր օրգանիզմ ունենալ, ու նրան չվնասի կամ աննշան չափով վնասի տվյալ սննդանյութը կամ ընդհանրապես բոլոր վնասակար բաները, մեկ ուրիշն էլ կարող է ի ծնե համեմատաբար ավելի թույլ առողջություն ունենալ, ու նրա վրա նույնիսկ չնչին չարաշահումն էլ կարող է շատ լուրջ բացասական ազդեցություն ունենալ։ Հետևաբար եթե դու շատ աղ ես օգտագործում, ու դրանով հանդերձ՝ շատ առողջ ես, դա դեռևս չի ապացուցում աղի անվնաս լինելը։ Նույնը վերաբերում է բոլորը վնասակար սննդանյութերին։ Նման դեպքերում առավել խելքին մոտ է նույն մարդու առողջությունը տվյալ սննդանյութն օգտագործելուց առաջ և հետո համեմատելը, քան տարբեր մարդկանց առողջությունն իրար հետ համեմատելը, որոնք ի սկզբանե տարբեր բնածին հատկանիշներով են օժտված եղել, ինչպես նաև տարբեր պայմաններում են ապրել։ 




> Ես չեմ հորդորել մարդկանց ուտել աղ:Իհարկե կրկնվում եմ,  ես արդարանալու խնդիր չունեմ, մի շատ պարզ պատճառով, նախ գրածներիդ չեմ հավատացել և հետո եթե դա ապացուցվի էլ ապա գիտակցելով կշարունակեմ աղ օգտագործել և նույն քանակության, որովհետև չուտելուց ինձ ավելի վատ կզգամ քան ուտելուց:


Հորդորելը պարտադիր չի ուղղակիորեն լինի։ Ասել, որ աղը ոչ մի վնաս էլ չի հասցնում, նշանակում է անուղղակիորեն մարդկանց համոզել աղի անվնասության մեջ, ինչը սխալ եմ համարում, քանի որ աղի չարաշահումը հաստատ անվնաս չի։




> Եվ վերջապես այդ «աղն ընդամենը աղի համ է տալիս» ը կերակուրը սարքում է ավելի համեղ:
> Նկատի չունեմ որ օրինակ ծիրանը առանց աղի անհամ է, երբ անհամ եմ ասում չի նշանակում, որ օրինակ անալի մսից մսի համ չի գալիս և միայն աղը լցնելուց  հետո սկսում ենք մսի համը առնել:


Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ եթե ծիրանն ի սկզբանե աղով կերած լինեիր, մի գեղեցիկ օր առանց աղի փորձելու դեպքում անհամ կթվար, ու ուղեղումդ չէր տեղավորվի, թե ոնց կարելի է ծիրանն առանց աղի ուտել ու համ զգալ։




> Սա հաստատ իմ գրածը չի
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ես արդեն ասել եմ, որ մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ շատ էլ հաճույքով ուտում են անալի ուտելիք, հետևաբար պետք չի ամեն չիմացած ու *չզգացած բան* շտապել միֆ անվանել։


Չզգացած բան ասելով՝ ես նկատի ունեի այն *համը*, որն ուրիշներն զգում են անալի ուտելու դեպքում, իսկ դու չես զգում, ոչ թե պարզապես դրա փորձը։  :Wink: 




> Ավելի բթացած է, բայց միայն դրա համար չարժէ աղ ուտելը թարգել


Ես համային բթացումը որպես աղ չուտելու պատճառ չէի բերել, այլ որպես էն բանի ապացույց, որ ուտելիքներն առանց աղի ոչ միայն ունեն իրենց սեփական համը, այլև այդ համն ավելի ուժեղ է, քան աղի դեպքում, քանի որ դու պնդում էիր, որ առանց աղի դրանք անհամ են ու վերջ։ Իսկ աղ ուտելը կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, մեծ քանակությամբ աղ ուտելը թարգելու համար, իհարկե, շատ ավելի լուրջ պատճառներ կան, քան ուտելիքների իսկական համը ճաշակելու բացառիկ բերկրանքը։

----------


## Gayl

> Ես, բնականաբար, ոչինչ չեմ կարող կարծել մի բանի վերաբերյալ, որի մասին տեղեկություն չունեմ։ Բացի դրանից, երբևէ չեմ տառապել էն մոլորությամբ, որ կոնկրետ մի բան օգտագործելով կամ չօգտագործելով կարող է պայմանավորված լինել մարդու ընդհանուր առողջությունը։ Պարզապես կան որոշակի սննդանյութեր, որոնք նպաստում են այս կամ այն առողջական խնդրի, հիվանդության զարգացմանը, վնաս են հասցնում այս կամ այն օրգանին։ Ինչ խոսք, մեկը կարող է ի ծնե շատ ամուր օրգանիզմ ունենալ, ու նրան չվնասի կամ աննշան չափով վնասի տվյալ սննդանյութը կամ ընդհանրապես բոլոր վնասակար բաները, մեկ ուրիշն էլ կարող է ի ծնե համեմատաբար ավելի թույլ առողջություն ունենալ, ու նրա վրա նույնիսկ չնչին չարաշահումն էլ կարող է շատ լուրջ բացասական ազդեցություն ունենալ։ Հետևաբար եթե դու շատ աղ ես օգտագործում, ու դրանով հանդերձ՝ շատ առողջ ես, դա դեռևս չի ապացուցում աղի անվնաս լինելը։ Նույնը վերաբերում է բոլորը վնասակար սննդանյութերին։ Նման դեպքերում առավել խելքին մոտ է նույն մարդու առողջությունը տվյալ սննդանյութն օգտագործելուց առաջ և հետո համեմատելը, քան տարբեր մարդկանց առողջությունն իրար հետ համեմատելը, որոնք ի սկզբանե տարբեր բնածին հատկանիշներով են օժտված եղել, ինչպես նաև տարբեր պայմաններում են ապրել։


Ես մարդ գիտեմ ում բժիշկը ասել է, որ պետք է ծխախոտ օգտագործի :Wink: 
Եվ վերջապես, եթե ես իմ վրա չեմ զգացել աղի վնասակար ազդեցությունը և եթե չեմ ճանաչում այնպիսի մարդկանց ովքեր աղից չեն հիվանդացել, ապա հանգիստ կարող եմ պնդել ասածս և ինչքան էլ բժիշկները չգիտեմ ինչեր պնդեն, ես կհամարեմ անարժեք խոսքեր:Իհարկե գրածս չի նշանակում, որ չկան մարդիկ ովքեր աղի չարաշահումից մեռել են, բայց այստեղ խոսքս մեծամասնության մասին է:




> Հորդորելը պարտադիր չի ուղղակիորեն լինի։ Ասել, որ աղը ոչ մի վնաս էլ չի հասցնում, նշանակում է անուղղակիորեն մարդկանց համոզել աղի անվնասության մեջ, ինչը սխալ եմ համարում, քանի որ աղի չարաշահումը հաստատ անվնաս չի։


Ես նույնպես կարծում եմ, որ աղի չարաշահումը կարող է վնասակար ազդեցություն ունենալ:
Երբեք չխոսացի աղի չարաշահումից, այդ դեպքում մեղքս ո՞րն է :Sad: 
Ստացվեց դու փորձում ես մարդկանց փրկել, իսկ ես նրանց կործանում եմ:Մարդիկ ներող կլինեք: 




> Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ եթե ծիրանն ի սկզբանե աղով կերած լինեիր, մի գեղեցիկ օր առանց աղի փորձելու դեպքում անհամ կթվար, ու ուղեղումդ չէր տեղավորվի, թե ոնց կարելի է ծիրանն առանց աղի ուտել ու համ զգալ։


Իսկ ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե այդպիսի բան փորձեմ ապա միանգամից բերանիս պարունակությունը կթափեմ, մարդ չի կարող համային ցանկացած համադրություն տանել բերանը:Կարծում եմ թրիք ուտելը դժվար բան է ու չեմ պատկերացնում մի մարդու ով կարող է իրեն թրիք ուտել սովորեցնել:




> Չզգացած բան ասելով՝ ես նկատի ունեի այն *համը*, որն ուրիշներն զգում են անալի ուտելու դեպքում, իսկ դու չես զգում, ոչ թե պարզապես դրա փորձը։


Հնարավոր է:

----------


## melancholia

Գիտնականները Միջազգային ազգերի կազմակերպությանը կոչ են անում կենտրոնացնել ջանքերն աշխարհում առաջիկա 10 տարիներին աղի օգտագործման նվազեցման ուղղությամբ: Ինչպես հաղորդում է «Արմենպրես»-ը' վկայակոչելով «Ուկրինֆորմ»-ը, կերակրի աղի օգտագործման 15 տոկոսով նվազեցումը կարող է ամբողջ աշխարհում առաջիկա 10 տարիների ընթացքում կանխել 8.5 մլն մարդու մահ: 
Հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ 70 տոկոս ինֆարկտի եւ սրտի կաթվածի դեպքերն արձանագրվում են զարգացող երկրներում, աղի օգտագործումը նվազեցնելու արդյունքը կունենա գլոբալ նշանակություն: Ուսումնասիրողների կարծիքով' աղի նվազեցման գործում այդքան արդյունավետ չեն լինի սոցիալական գովազդները: Նրանք պնդում են, որ պետական մոտեցում է անհրաժեշտ: 
Աղի հյուսիսամերիկայն ինստիտուտը, որն աշխարհում աղի վերամշակման խոշոր ընկերություններից մեկն է, աղի վերաբերյալ գիտնականների բացասական մոտեցումը համարում է մտացածին:

Անձամբ ես  աղ շատ եմ օգտագործում, առանց աղ չեմ պատկերացնում ոչ մի ուտեստ: երևի օրգանիզմս աղի պահանջ է զգում, ուստի միանշանակ սխալ է ասել աղի  վնասակարության մասին, ամենինչն էլ ինդիվիդուալ պետք է վերցնել ու գնահատել  տվյալ օրգանիզմի  պահանջից ու կարիքից ելնելով

----------


## Ամմէ

ես աղ սիրում եմ ու մի փոքր էլ չարաշահում եմ , բայց եթե երկար ժամանակ աղ չօգտագործես էլ ներվային սթրեսի մեջ կարող ես ընկնել : Աղ ջան ես քեզ սիրում եմ ( սիրո խոստովանություն ա ) :LOL: :

----------

